# Larger Gas Tank?



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

I'd like to find a way to install either a larger gas tank (with some modifications of course) or install a second tank in the trunk, in order to have a longer range of driving. If I can go one week on a tank of gas, which would be about 900 miles, I would be thrilled.

Does anyone have any information on this? 

The 20 gallon Altima tank would be very splendid


----------



## chicanoaztec (Sep 27, 2008)

well i dont know if you have an altima or a sentra but you might want to ask the guys in the altima section but if it is a sentra i already get 400 mile on one full tank on mine check you air filter and plugs and fuel filter you might have to change it unless you got a 2.5 sentra then i c why ur getting that milage but no i never heard of someone doin this


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

I do have a sentra, and I get 400 miles to a tank, my gas mileage is not the problem. 

I want a longer driving range. I want to be able to drive 800-1000 miles on one tank. I dont care how much it is to fill a car up, I care how far I can go on one tank.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

why does it matter how far you can go on one tank? either way filling up is inevitable, and you would spend the same amount anyway. but if your bound to do this, then have a fuel cell installed in the trunk. i guess you could just fill up the fuel cell and have a neck that connects it to the top of the fuel tank so its just like an extension of it, you know? don;t know about any other fuel tanks.


----------



## chicanoaztec (Sep 27, 2008)

i think he wants a larger gas tank to avoid either A gas bumps up to 4.00 a gallon over night or B he goes on long trips and doesnt want to waste time filling up on the way there and thats reasonable but ive never heard of gettin a bigger tank ask the guys at b15sentra.net


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hasn't really been done on b15sentra.net or MySpecV.com.


----------

